# how much time do you spend shooting every day?



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

or how much ammo do you use a day?


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm quite lucky, I'm a call out Locksmith. Which means I'm at home when not working. That means more time to shoot/practice! So to answer your question I shoot about 100 shots a day. I tend to practice in short bursts of about 10 minutes or 10 shots at a time. I find by slowing down I try to make each shot count more.


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

200 to 300


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I shoot about 100 shots a day and about 1000 shots on the weekends.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

200-400 a day during the week, 100/day on the weekend (if I'm lucky).


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I average about 100 to 200 shots a day. I take breaks from my desk work and business junk to shoot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i dont keep track. sometimes im out for a few minutes, sometimes hours. im the kind of person that if i count my shots or keep track of time- it messes me up. one shot, one kill - at a time.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

About 150 shots a day and I shoot till my fingers hurt when I can find the time.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

flippinout said:


> About 150 shots a day and I shoot till my fingers hurt when I can find the time.


dedication! I try to shoot 200 a day, sometimes it's hard to get the time


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i like to shoot at leat 30 to1 hour not sure how many shoots i can get in that time


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

In Upstate NY, when the weather is warm, I try to shoot at least 15-20 minutes a day on workdays, more on the weekend when I can squeeze it in. (ranges from 10 to 25 yards) Now that it is starting to cool off outside I have to start thinking about practicing indoors again. (30 foot range)


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Usually 150-200 every afternoon. When I do not hurt too bad maybe 4 to 5 hundred. I have noticed that when shooting more than 250 accuracy is affected greatly and the arthritis flares up. Moderation is the key in all things.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hehe, depends on how much time I spend in chat


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I go to work early and shoot 45min, at lunch I shoot about 30min after I quickly eat, both 15min breaks I shoot, and after work I shoot 20mins before I go home and do my family duties. on the weekend I wake up before the family and shoot for 2hours. and if I can I break away for 1hr during my kids nap time (wife stays home during that time).

OH and I shoot for about 5-6hrs at night in my dreams.... I am sick and loving it.

LGD


----------



## SilentRobo (Nov 8, 2011)

50-100 shots on for all weekdays and maybe 100 shots on the weekend if i hav the time to 


----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

100 to 400 a day.


----------

